
What non-Google employees don't understand about Steve Yegge's post - nextparadigms
http://steveobd.blogspot.com/2011/10/what-most-non-google-employees-dont.html
======
2muchcoffeeman
It was still insightful for me. I always wondered how it was that Amazon
managed to beat Google at coming up with services like EC2 and S3.

~~~
danudey
Google's attitude towards services seems much different from Amazon's as well.
Google seems to focus almost entirely on ad-supported (with a few for-pay
services, like Apps for Domains); Amazon, on the other hand, charges for all
of its services (with a few ad-supported things, like cheaper Kindles).

The Google approach would discount something like EC2 or S3 showing up; if
your first question about any product is 'how can we use it to serve
advertising?' then services like that won't make the cut. If your question is
'Will people pay for it?' then they definitely seem appealing.

------
InclinedPlane
I don't get it. I never assumed for a second that this sort of internal memo
would be hugely controversial within google. Hell, even within Microsoft such
things are not unheard of or terribly controversial. What I took away from
Yegge's memo was that Google is still fucking up in maintaining an antiquated
high level architecture for its services. And I naturally assumed that they
knew of the problem already as well, most big problems are widely known even
if they remain unaddressed. Perhaps Yegge's vehemence and reputation might
draw more people's attention to the problem though.

------
atirip
That arrogancy is funny (or is it?) - we are the Gods of the Universe. Nothing
is wrong, it never was. When appropriate, the exec team would address it and
all problems (that we do not even hav) go away, just like that. Eric, Larry
and Sergey are always aware of all things. We are invincible.

------
lubujackson
Oh, so we can expect nothing is going to change at Google, but he won't be
fired. How inspiring.

~~~
0x12
What else did you expect? That a single leaked posting from a fairly visible
blogger employed by a company whose size is best compared to an oiltanker
under full power is going to cause a major change in direction?

If Larry Page would have written that email it would still take a couple of
years before you'd see the effects.

Steve is possibly spot-on with his criticism but at the same time he has no
idea about the top priorities to management at the moment. Simply writing this
up will not change those priorities.

------
Jun8
This "it's not a big deal" post makes it even worse, I think: so the upper
management knows about the problem(s) outlined so well in Yegge's post and
still does nothing (that we know of)? Why?

~~~
Lewisham
1\. There's only so many priorities at once.

2\. It's just the opinion of Yegge. His post mentioned that there are lots of
pain points. It is not clear if enacting it would be worth it.

3\. Note that the blog post mentioned that these sort of posts float around
Google all the time. If Larry, Sergey and Eric worked on every single request,
Google would be bankrupt from analysis paralysis.

~~~
jroseattle
That's management speak. From the post:

"what most people don't get about his post is that you see posts like this
almost every day at Google"

If this is really the case, then we know Yegge's suggestions are not on the
priority list.

Sounds like Larry, Sergey and Eric aren't working on any of these requests.

------
Joeboy
It seemed to me that the significant thing about the post wasn't really its
content (which the world at large doesn't understand or care about), but that
a genius Google employee had proved incapable of navigating their flagship
social networking product, resulting in the public distribution of content
that was intended to be private. I don't actually know if the mainstream press
have made anything out of that, but it seems like potentially fairly massive
PR fail.

------
dhconnelly
This is a good article and reflects my experiences reading the mailing lists
and watching TGIFs as a Google intern.

